# Just want sum punk



## Rob (Sep 23, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/PipeBombRelayPBR


----------



## Thought Criminal (Sep 24, 2014)

Good stuff man! Had to play it over again.
Your band got a name?


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2014)

Yessir, Pipe bomb relay! 
I'm working on getting ourselves a website and whatnot, we're just fuk arounds. here's another for ya.


----------

